# 47 gallons, planted tank



## Alex CC (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi! Im pretty much quiet in this forum as i usually read from other threads, today I'm back to present my tanks .
So… one of my tanks has 47 gallons, populated with a mix of fish species and also few amano shrimps. 

Fauna: 
AngelFish (Pterophyllum scalare) x3, 
Gouramis (Trichogaster trichopterus) x2, 
Siamese Algae Eater (SAE - Crossocheilus siamensis) x4, 
Ancistrus (Ancistrus cirrhosus) x1,
Amano shrimps (Caridina multidentata) x5.
Pomacea (Pomacea haustrum) x2
Neritina zebra (Neritina natalensis) x2

Plants: 
Microsorum pteropus,
Heteranthera zosterifolia, 
Rotala rotundifolia.
Anubias barteri.

Equipments:
Aquatlantis aquarium - dimensions: W100xD41xH50cm (39.5x16.25x19.75”)
Lighting: 2x 39w T5 (TLD 840)
External filter - JBL CristalProfi e901
CO2 system – ProFlora 201u + adapt 500g CO2 bottle.

Deco:
Red wood
Aquarium sand

If you want to know more , please feel free to ask anything.
I’ve attached a pic, but I think it better shows the video below.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umHpQwNrfKg[/ame]


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice looking tank. Love the wood.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Alex CC (Aug 6, 2016)

thank's

hi, now I come to you with a picture of the setup at one week distance.
The wood is darker now and I’m thinking to cover it with some moss. 
I also need to trim the rotala to make it bushy.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

It's doing great, and looking simply marvelous!


----------

